# Leap Year



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our lake is solid ice Marzi so don't accuse me of having an unfair advantage. 

Shall we try to get funny airborn shots and post the best/worst/funniest by leap day? Puppies and dogs with leg issues can keep as many feet on the ground as required for safety. If you google leaping dog images you can get some great ideas.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Love it, what a great idea! Look forward to the photos!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great idea - we will get thinking


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had a lovely day off work today and it did not rain  Chance has another agility competition on Sunday so we had a quick play with the jumps today and I got the camera out. 

Molly does not do agility but was happy to oblige and jump over a few low jumps



















and Chance then did her stuff


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the flying ears!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love these 
Weather dependent I might have a try tomorrow - until then I'll rely on historic Dot leaps


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Leaping Lizards! You guys have set the leaping bar very, very high. I love them!

I'm toying with the idea of building a big mountain of snow and having a helper throw Rufus and Chloe into it so I can photograph them from below with just the clear blue sky. Somehow I think the logistics might be too much, but the dogs would love it I bet. I'd try to get Zorbie too but I'd need a serious power lifter to get him off the ground.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Am I the only one wondering about the welfare of Rufus and Chloe  I bet Zorb is relieved that he is to big to be thrown into a snow mountain 
This task would definitely be easier with helpers - but this morning I had a quick go on my own - I did consider lying down on the shingle bank so I could photo the dogs launching off the top after a ball - but it was icy, damp and COLD (and I'm feeling pathetic with a half term flu - slight sniffle ) - plus there is so much litter washed/blown up along the shore it is not remotely photogenic.
I should have done pictures before Dot got her poodle cut  it will look fine in a couple of weeks and she is happy because she can see - but she does look like a poodle! And looking at the pictures she also looks rather like Mickey Mouse in the flying ear department


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A leaping extravaganza. I am gobsmacked that you can make them leap like that with no helpers and still hold a camera, much less aim it at them and click the shutter. 

Powder snow is softer than a duvet Marzi and infinitely more supportive, they'll love it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi I didn't see any poodles, just a beautiful dog having a great time. 
Loving theses pictures. They are so clear; I've got to get a new camera as all my action shots are just a blur every time.  Failie, what kind should I get that won't be too expensive?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no idea! I have an expensive one and *all* my shots are blurry, action or not. Why don't you go to Henry's and ask one of the kids who work there to discuss your options with you? I know they rent lenses for you to try, they might rent you a camera for a few days so you can experiment and see what works for you. Mine is a Canon Rebel, I'm thinking after all the trauma with your surgery you deserve a good camera now, you shouldn't have to wait til Christmas or your birthday.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos - you can feel the joy in every shot  and the light is just superb 

I was on my own too so the set up over the jump shots made my life a bit easier - although Molly did point out she was not an agility dog and saw no reason to co-operate at one point  - she said if in doubt - Pose










Molly is very concerned about her hero Rufus being thrown anywhere


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I love that picture. It's just become my new favorite picture of Molly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus says "Oh Molly come and rescue me, Fairlie's going to throw me into a snowbank for the sake of "art".


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Rufus says "Oh Molly come and rescue me, Fairlie's going to throw me into a snowbank for the sake of "art".


Oh no  he looks all sad and resigned to his fate 

Molly says check out her photo above Rufus - she was being asked to do one thing and her whole being is quite firmly saying "no - I am doing this instead" practice this expression and make sure people know you are not to be messed with - I am fairly sure nobody would even consider throwing Molly anywhere - soft or not


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lindor said:


> Oh I love that picture. It's just become my new favorite picture of Molly.


Thanks Barb - she does make me smile lots with her spirit and I think you can see it in this photo of my scruff ball


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Every picture of Molly is my favourite until the next one comes along!

I also particularly like photos of Rufus on his matching sofa! Did you choose dog to match sofa Fairlie, or the other way round?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And to think he doesn't even shed. We should have got white!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Video/Photography is my hobby so once I get my puppy in my hands expect a lot.

As for cameras, you need to set them to 'action' or a shutter of at least 1/250(with flash) but 1/500 is generally better if you have the light.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Out with the camera for our walk today and a bit of a play although the weather was really quite dull so not a great day for photos 



















and the posing tree becomes the jumping tree



















Not leaping and not even a dog but we watched this kestrel hunting for ages


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! Wow to the kestral, that is an amzing thing, birds are so difficult to photograph, I can't imaging how you got close enough to take that. Wow too to the leaping dogs for how slim and muscular both dogs are and to the second shot, my favourite, with the tails going in different directions and the dogs in mid air. Well done!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

These from this morning in the wood made me think of this thread


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Dot and her huge bouncy zest for life 

I especially love the last one but all fab


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love them Marzi. Shall I post my ten or so total misses of Rufus? He is impossible to photograph. I have six or so where I missed the jump altogether, a couple completely out of focus and the rest him hitting the ground. It was cold and snowy and my camera got wet. Maybe I'll just post some good ones I have from summer and of Maggie and Molly.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Just got a new camera today, but now I can't figure out how to post the pictures on here, as it says the file sizes are too large.... I am not tech savvy enough to figure out how to make the photos smaller on my laptop.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I could help but my brother set my computer up to do it all automatically so I have no idea what must be done.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

bearthecockapoo said:


> Just got a new camera today, but now I can't figure out how to post the pictures on here, as it says the file sizes are too large.... I am not tech savvy enough to figure out how to make the photos smaller on my laptop.


I mostly put the photos up on either photo bucket or Facebook and then link from there which avoids sizing issues.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got a new camera too.  Having fun with my new toy but somehow screwed up the computer and can't conect to the internet. Just have to make do with the tablet today.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What did you end up getting Barb?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> What did you end up getting Barb?


Canon Rebel T5. Got a bundle that included 18mm-55mm lens, 55mm-250mm lens, tripod and a camera case. Loving it so far.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great. As soon as you've got it figured out you can show me how to use mine!


----------

